# Sparkie- The betta who refuses to die



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

He doesn't move around much anymore and when he does he struggles to go far. He mainly just chills out at the surface doing nothing at all  I feel bad for him because he doesn't seem or look very happy these days. I wish I could help him 


































when I first got him over 4 years ago


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

thats sad that he doesn't move much because hes sooo handsome,sorry


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh he's so pretty though... I'm sorry I guess just make him comfortable because that's all you can do. I don't think he's suffering.


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

i wish i could lower the water so he doesn't have to stay at the top all the time. its way too far for him to travel up for air all the time. I haven't seen him leave the top for a few weeks now  I gave him some floating plants to rest on if he wants. I've been wanting to move him to one of the divided 5g's so he has less veritcal and more horizontal but my 4 new guys are in there going through quarentine/monitering.

A few more pics from today


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww what a beautiful old man!! Just make him comfortable and let him live out the rest of his life! He doesn't look like he's in any pain or distress


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

no distress forsure, not sure about pain though. He's got two tumors on his side that are growing bigger. He still eats like a pig and gets really excited at feeding times. He's my little buddy and I wish I could have him for 4 more years but I think his time is near.

or he could just be pissed at me that he was my only one for so long now he has 7 other males to compete for attention with lolol


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Aww poor thing but he lived a decent long life! Be proud of him!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He really does look like an old dude. His color is still really good though and as long as he's eating, that's a good thing. He's still adorable.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Awww sounds like you've helped him to have a wonderful long life. If there's a Great Aquarium in the sky, I'm sure he'll be waiting happily there for you to arrive and give him a snack.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He looks like an old little guy!! Still beautiful though!!!!

He has a great home..


----------



## MauiFishForever (May 2, 2010)

he's beautiful...how old is he?


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh goodness! I love him. He is such a cute old fish.


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks guys. 

im guessing he's between 5 and 6 years since he was full grown when i bought him and i've had him now for a little over four years. I've never cried when a fish died but when this little dude does im pretty sure I will. He's got the best personality. He gets so excited when i go to visit him he can hardly control himself. its funny now because he's handicapped but he still tries. He'll only do it for me, if a stranger goes to look at him he just stares and could care less but as soon as i come near he goes nuts


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's had a great long life. Kudos to you for having a betta over 4 years old. You don't hear about that every day.


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm not sure how he's survived this long. I admit alot of times he hasn't gotten the best care, especially when I was really busy with school and work. Sometimes he would go up to a week without being fed and a month or more without a water change :-( :-( :-( He's never been sick or had a diesese though, he's just a really tough fish I guess.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

wow. its a really impressive fish. i guess your giving him the energy  im sure he'll be hanging on some longer. your gonna be surprised im sure!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Awww....
That old man is going too live a great rest of his life for sure!
If you need a plant for him to rest on, use this thing I have for Lucky!








A naturalistic leaf hammock for your Betta to rest on that also allows your Betta to rest near the surface of the water, just like they do in nature. 

Attaches to Betta enclosure with suction cup (included)
Train your Betta to use the Betta Bed Leaf Hammock by feeding your Betta above the leaf
As water evaporates, be sure to add more water to allow your Betta to swim onto the leaf


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Say, where do you get one of those?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

they have them at petsmart


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

It's funny to me how aged he looks. Very tough guy, indeed. I can only hope Roy Cherry is able to live such a prosperous life, as well. 

As for the betta hammock, numerous members have reported rusting in the base of those where they fit into the suction cup. Just something to take note of, all ye interested.


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

i've never used them and probably wont be

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquariumforum/showthread.php?t=57831


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

Kittles said:


> It's funny to me how aged he looks. Very tough guy, indeed. I can only hope Roy Cherry is able to live such a prosperous life, as well.
> 
> As for the betta hammock, numerous members have reported rusting in the base of those where they fit into the suction cup. Just something to take note of, all ye interested.


 
lol we posted at the same time about the hammock.

he does look old! He's got cataracts in his eyes, his "cheeks" are all caved in, he's got tumors on his body and weird color splotches all over himself that he nver use to have. I was thinking maybe he's lived so long because he hasn't had the BEST care i could absoluty give him. He's had good care his whole life and always 2.5g or more but I think some people go overboard in their care. BTW he blew a bubble nest yesterday


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks that really changed my mind.I was going to buy one


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww that's too bad... but man a 4 year old betta that's really good! 
You must be a great owner


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Haha, aww. He's so cute. Even blowing bubblenests at his age. >u<


----------

